# kernel panic when booting the install dvd



## tux9656 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hello, everyone.  I am fairly new to FreeBSD and new to these forums.  However, I have plenty of experience with GNU/Linux.  Anyway, as the title states, I am having a kernel panic with running the installation system from the DVD.  I believe the panic occurs when trying to initialize my AMD Phenom x3 's additional cores.  The message displayed is: AP #1 (PHY# 1) failed.  I found by googling that disabling SMP support by setting kern.smp.disabled=1 could help and it did.  However, the kernel also panics when trying to initialize my USB controller.  It displays something about timing out.  I disabled the USB controller and then the installation system seems to start fine.  The USB chipset is the onboard AMD/ATI SB600.  My motherboard is a Biostar A770 A2+ with the latest BIOS update.  The version of FreeBSD I am trying to install is 7.1 i386.  I would attempt to install the AMD64 version but I want to use the proprietary Nvidia drivers for my video card.  Is this a known problem?  Are there any kernel patches available?  I could try installing FreeBSD-current, if suggested.

Thanks in advance for any advice anyone may be able to offer.


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi and welcome!

Did you check your iso before you burnt it to cd?
I had similar problems because of a bad iso.

Greetz


----------



## tux9656 (Mar 18, 2009)

I think this ISO is fine, as I have the exact same problems with running the installer for DesktopBSD 1.6 and FreeBSD-Current.


----------



## tux9656 (Mar 19, 2009)

Update:
I found that by disabling the PS/2 emulation for my USB keyboard and mouse, the kernel no longer panics, but the USB controller's ports for my keyboard and mouse still timeout.  However, I have found that my port used by my USB hard drive does not timeout.  Consequently, I was able to install FreeBSD with a PS/2 keyboard.  Also, after the OS has been loaded, unplugging my mouse and replugging my mouse into another port, causes the USB port to sometimes timeout and other times work fine.  This occurance seems to be completely random and is not dependant on which ports I move the mouse too and from.  I am begining to think this is a BIOS bug.  Perhaps the kernel is trying to initialize a USB keyboard and mouse that have already been initialized by the BIOS in PS/2 emulation.  Is there perhaps a kernel parameter/variable that could be set to ignore or not load a driver for certain USB ports or USB root hubs?  By doing so, perhaps I could let the kernel drive the keyboard and mouse as PS/2 devices using my BIOS's PS/2 emulation.


----------



## tux9656 (Mar 24, 2009)

Is there any way to disable specific USB ports, root hubs, or completely disable the USB controller?


----------

